# Moritz Moszkowski



## vesteel (Feb 3, 2018)

I can't believe a thread about Moszkowski was not yet created...

His etudes and other works for piano were frequently played by pianists like Horowitz and Hofmann, and his E Major Piano Concerto surely is one of the hidden gems of piano concertos. His B Minor Piano Concerto is also a good one.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi 
See the sticky topic on top "Composer Guestbooks: Information and Index"

Moritz Mozkowski


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I thoroughly enjoyed Moszkowski’s Second Concerto, a terrific composer for the piano with scores that sound full and satisfying. Glad to learn about him on TC and that he was quite prolific and highly regarded in his lifetime. So much music in him!


----------

